# Glitter wax



## fethead

I told my wife that glitter had been mixed in with wax and she went bonkers and wants it on her silver SEAT Leon.

So...
I have ordered some cosmetic grade ultra fine grey and white glitter from Ebay and will mix this with CG XXX wax.

Q. Has anyone done this yet and can explain their procedure or findings/results?

And if not I will post up some before and afters as we go!

Richard


----------



## Otto

Anglewax and John from M&K had a little bit of this going just over a year ago.
Quite a cool idea but was met with claims that it will damage paint. Hasn't been proved yet......
Since then it went quiet.


----------



## jenks

No matter how fine the glitter is it will still be gritty. It's a great idea though not one I would be first to try, just in case it does marr the paint


----------



## southwest10

Im the owner of the hole Glitz-Range from M&K
ITS really awesome and it stays forever,more then 9mounts excextly


----------



## fethead

jenks said:


> No matter how fine the glitter is it will still be gritty. It's a great idea though not one I would be first to try, just in case it does marr the paint


Her car has not been paint corrected yet and silver doesn't really show defects easily. If it marrs the paint, then it'll be corrected next year.
She's in love with the idea and I have never seen her so enthusiastic about waxing a car, so I'm on to a winner!

Richard


----------



## Dode

Post some photos when done please.


----------



## jenks

Go for it then, anything to get the other half involved.

Post pics up when done.


----------



## pantypoos

Great idea, and it should be easy to tell when it has all worn off too.


----------



## Otto

@fethead
Cars already swirled so its no big deal. I love your thinking. Maybe a layer of normal wax first will limit any damage if any. 
If your interested, ill can give you a formula. 
You got ingredients??


----------



## fethead

Otto said:


> @fethead
> Cars already swirled so its no big deal. I love your thinking. Maybe a layer of normal wax first will limit any damage if any.
> If your interested, ill can give you a formula.
> You got ingredients??


Unknown quantity of CG XXX wax...maybe 140ml ish
20ml of Ultra fine steel grey glitter
20ml of Ultra fine Snowflake white

Aiming to make 3 batches at present - 
1 a mix of grey and white
1 of grey
1 of white

Not sure whether to melt the wax and add the glitter or just mix in the glitter cold!
Do you suggest any particular ingredients/ratio?

Richard


----------



## Otto

I forgot you already had a wax to use for it. 
If you can het it to mix without heating then do that. 

I would recommend to add 1-2g of glitter at a time rather than the whole lot in one go so you can see how it affects the consistency as you go. 

Good luck with it. Should be good fun.


----------



## m4rkymark

Glitter will definitely mark the paint if you try and rub it in.


----------



## ncd

Get her some of this, far easier...

http://metro.co.uk/2014/12/12/the-u...s-that-make-you-poop-rainbow-glitter-4984836/


----------



## fethead

ncd said:


> Get her some of this, far easier...
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2014/12/12/the-u...s-that-make-you-poop-rainbow-glitter-4984836/


Na...its OK fella. My wife would like her car glittery, not the toilet bowl.

You sure know a weird site there bro! First hand experience?

Richard


----------



## ncd

fethead said:


> Na...its OK fella. My wife would like her car glittery, not the toilet bowl.
> 
> You sure know a weird site there bro! First hand experience?
> 
> Richard


Lol, wierd site? It's a freebie daily newspapers website


----------



## JayOW

I have used M&K glitz, it is a good wax and the glitter lasts for ages. Just tmixing glitter with another wax will probably not work, as in, the wax will not have the ingredient in it that holds the glitter on the car! I could be wrong!


----------



## fethead

Obsession Wax said:


> I have used M&K glitz, it is a good wax and the glitter lasts for ages. Just tmixing glitter with another wax will probably not work, as in, the wax will not have the ingredient in it that holds the glitter on the car! I could be wrong!


Cant think of any other way to do it. Melting it may coat the glitter better and therefore hold it on the car as it forms part of the wax. 
Anyway I think my cloth will have glitter all over it.
I'm pandering to the whim of my wife, but am intrigued how and what effect it will have...probably minimal.

Thanks for the reply,

Richard


----------



## angelw

Hi the glitter won`t mark the paint!!


----------



## fethead

angelw said:


> Hi the glitter won`t mark the paint!!


Are you saying it won't or will? Can't quite read into the post.

Don't think it will work. Am using it at the moment on a Metro Vac n blo black paint, but the rag is lovely but it's not staying on the paint. It may need defects to slot into!?

Richard


----------



## angelw

The glitter that I would use in my wax,won't mark paintwork


----------

